# CIC question.



## Lil_T (29 Jun 2009)

Is it possible to be CIC AND a member of the RegF or PRes at the same time?  What I mean is, is it allowed?


----------



## George Wallace (29 Jun 2009)

No.  That is a "Conflict of Interest".

However, Regular and Reserve Force pers may be tasked to work with the Cadet Movement in various capacities.  They could provide support staff to Summer Camps.  Some volunteer to provide support as advisors or instructors during Cadet Parade nights.


----------



## Lil_T (29 Jun 2009)

ah.  Thanks George.  As always a fountain of information.


----------



## gwp (1 Jul 2009)

Lil_T said:
			
		

> Is it possible to be CIC AND a member of the RegF or PRes at the same time?  What I mean is, is it allowed?



It is neither allowed or a conflict because it is simply not possible. All are members of the Canadian Forces; either the Regular Force or the Reserve Force. The Reserve Force is comprised of the sub-components PRes, CIC, Rangers, and Supplementary Reserve. 

Any reservist under specified conditions may be agree to be tasked to any reserve activity or to support RegF activity part time or full time for a specified period. 

Regular Force members are full time members of the CF and are obligated to accept any task assigned to them including support to any sub-component of the Reserve Force.  

For reservists accepting some assignments may require them to component transfer either from the PRes to the CIC or from the CIC to the PRes or from either to the Regular Force.  

The references are CMP Instructions - particularly 20-04

http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/pd/pi-ip/20-04-eng.asp

and

http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/pd/pi-ip/doc/03-08-eng.pdf

and

http://www.cmp-cpm.forces.gc.ca/pd/pi-ip/03-93-eng.asp#ins-09


----------



## George Wallace (1 Jul 2009)

:



			
				gwp said:
			
		

> It is neither allowed or a conflict because it is simply not possible. All are members of the Canadian Forces; either the Regular Force or the Reserve Force. The Reserve Force is comprised of the sub-components PRes, CIC, Rangers, and Supplementary Reserve. Regular Force.
> 
> yada, yada, yada............
> 
> ............



I have no idea of what you define "Conflict of Interest", but this seems to define it to me.


----------



## Burrows (12 Jul 2009)

I think what GWP is saying is that it isn't a conflict of interest in the sense of task or job.  Many PRes and RegF members volunteer with cadet corps.

The conflict of interest George is referring to would mean reporting to two bosses and potentially carrying two ranks.  This would be the conflict of interest as it blurs the line of authority and reporting.  As the system is now, volunteers from affiliated units are still responsible to their CO - not the CO of the cadet corps.  You can't be a Pte and a Capt at the same time, and if you could, imagine the chaos it would cause.

It's like trying to put on two pairs of shoes at the same time.  Probably not the best idea if you don't want to trip.


----------



## gwp (12 Jul 2009)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> I think what GWP is saying is that it isn't a conflict of interest in the sense of task or job.  Many PRes and RegF members volunteer with cadet corps.


With the recent re-naming of the CIC Sub-Component to Cadet Organization, Administration and Training Service (COATS) it is very clear that it is neither a conflict or permitted as the condition is impossible to create.  A person enrols in the CF Reg Force or Reserve Force. It is impossible be classified into two different branches or two different occupations simultaneously. 

The original question was 


> Is it possible to be CIC (Now COATS) AND a member of the RegF or PRes at the same time?  What I mean is, is it allowed?


It is neither possible or allowed ... it is impossible...therefore not a conflict.


----------



## Burrows (12 Jul 2009)

gwp said:
			
		

> With the recent re-naming of the CIC Sub-Component to Cadet Organization, Administration and Training Service (COATS) it is very clear that it is neither a conflict or permitted as the condition is impossible to create.  A person enrols in the CF Reg Force or Reserve Force. It is impossible be classified into two different branches or two different occupations simultaneously.
> 
> The original question was It is neither possible or allowed ... it is impossible...therefore not a conflict.


Ok, so I was trying to play devil's advocate and see things in a different perspective and provide Lil_T with some more information.  The key word I used was volunteer.  But thanks.  

If it was allowed, it would be a conflict of interest.  As it is not allowed, the conflict of interest is prevented.  So yes, being a member of the CIC and another component would be a conflict of interest if it were possible.

In short,  George is correct, and GWP is also correct.  However, some of us feel the need to be ignoramuses just to hear ourselves speak repeatedly.


----------



## George Wallace (12 Jul 2009)

Kyle Burrows said:
			
		

> Ok, so I was trying to play devil's advocate and see things in a different perspective and provide Lil_T with some more information.  The key word I used was volunteer.  But thanks.
> 
> If it was allowed, it would be a conflict of interest.  As it is not allowed, the conflict of interest is prevented.  So yes, being a member of the CIC and another component would be a conflict of interest if it were possible.
> 
> In short,  George is correct, and GWP is also correct.  However, some of us feel the need to be ignoramuses just to hear ourselves speak repeatedly.




Relax Kyle

We both assumed that gwp was an intelligent person.  He isn't.  As such we fell into the trap that made an ass of you and me.  Let's just walk away and let him play in his sandbox with his toys all by his lonesome.  We can be grown ups and do grown up things.   :nod:


----------



## Franko (12 Jul 2009)

Alright gents...take it to PMs.

Locked

*The Army.ca Staff*


----------

